# Saturday morning smoke.



## ChuckEWil (Jun 9, 2018)

Post some pics here of what you got smoking on this beautiful Saturday.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jun 9, 2018)

Looking good!


----------



## ChuckEWil (Jun 9, 2018)

yankee2bbq said:


> Looking good!


Thanks Bud. Was hoping to see everyone else’s cooks. Slow morning.


----------



## dcecil (Jun 9, 2018)

Good thread to get the weekend started.  Hopefully others join in with some pics.  Im cookin tomorrow


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 9, 2018)

10 hours in, 167f IT. S. Carolina Style Pork Butt!


----------



## ChuckEWil (Jun 9, 2018)

dcecil said:


> Good thread to get the weekend started.  Hopefully others join in with some pics.  Im cookin tomorrow


Post pics. I love seeing other people’s que.


----------



## ChuckEWil (Jun 9, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> 10 hours in, 167f IT. S. Carolina Style Pork Butt!


I injected mine so had to get to 140 in the 4 hour window.  What is the temp on the smoker?  Mine have an IT of 175 and have been on 5 hours. First two hours at 275-285, last three at 225. I am trying to get them 8 hours cook time before they get to 204.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 9, 2018)

Running her at 225 the whole way on apple pellets and when I bump chips in, those are cherry.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jun 9, 2018)

Started this Boston butt at 8pm last night.  Bumped the smoker temp up to 250 this morning. Internal temperature is at 195.  Almost done.....


----------



## ChuckEWil (Jun 9, 2018)

I just pulled mine off. 7 hour cook. Not sure how you guys do it with those long cooks. My butts we’re at 206 IT. 1 hour rest then delivered to the graduation party. Pictures later.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 9, 2018)

I use a MES so it maintains the temp, and I just do pellets for long smokes. Any thing under 8 hours I just do wood chips.


----------



## ChuckEWil (Jun 9, 2018)

I’m using a reverse flow stick burner. Temps are pretty consistent not like a mes but I have it dialed in pretty well. I’m not injecting next time and going slower. At least that’s the goal.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 9, 2018)

I think I lucked out, my MES is pretty accurate and consistent. It's learning the optimal air flow for the pellets I have problems with!


----------



## ChuckEWil (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## ChuckEWil (Jun 9, 2018)

Ribs for a snack while butts we’re cooking.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jun 9, 2018)

I’m using a WSM 22 and one 15.4 bag of royal oak briquettes lasted me throughout this smoke.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 9, 2018)

Considering I started this at 10 PM yesterday and it was 5 PM when I checked temps as 187 and 190 in two spots...well. This is turning into my longest smoke yet. 225f all the way still, two pellet trays, now I'm just gonna feed it the occasionally cherry wood.


----------

